# The 2020 Annual Lunacy Challenge



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2019)

Welcome to the 2nd '_Annual Lunacy Challenge_'. This challenge is not intended to replace any of the 3 current monthly challenges. They are fine tests of cycling consistency throughout the whole year and I encourage you to attempt any (or all!) of them if you feel able to. This is something different, which you might find interesting. Please read on...

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying rides.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD *

1. *Choose a target distance*, for example 100 miles, but it can be *any imperial or metric distance which will be challenging for you to complete thirteen times in a calendar year*.

2. The distance is a *daily* distance, not a '_ride_' distance, where a day is defined as _'from getting up to going to bed' _(which covers night rides which go beyond midnight)_._ This means that you can add up two or more rides in one day to count towards your target distance and therefore allows, for example, two commuting rides to be added to reach a target. The idea of this is to make achieving longer distances a more realistic proposition for many people who struggle to find enough spare time for individual long rides.

3. *Each time you complete a day's riding which meets or exceeds your target distance, post in the challenge thread*, stating your target and how many times you've met it at the top and then listing each ride which meets your target below. The post should ideally include details of the rides completed including how far, a list of points on each route, perhaps the elevation gain, and a link to the route(s) if you recorded it/them. The idea of these details is to maintain everyone's interest in where people are riding, as well as their progress towards their goal.

4. *Chat about rides, etc. goes in the associated chatzone thread, located HERE*. Please don't post anything other than lists of your rides in the challenge thread.

5. Even once you have completed thirteen qualifying rides, you can keep posting new ones where your 'top 13' has changed. *Just post your thirteen longest.* At the end of the year, *your thirteenth longest ride is your actual achievement for the year. *NB If you keep cranking out rides exactly hitting your target, you would struggle to exceed it later in the year. For example if your first 10 rides were exactly 100 miles, you would have to do another 13 rides of 101 miles to increase your lunacy challenge achievement to 101 miles! If you like the idea of trying to beat your target, it is always worth adding at least a few miles/kms to as many of your long rides as possible throughout the year. In that respect, every duplicated ride distance is 'wasted', although each will qualify for the basic challenge that you set yourself.

6. Since the only rules are to state a target distance and complete it thirteen times, *anyone can join at any point during the year* where there are sufficient days left to complete. It also means that an unavoidable break for illness, injury, childbirth, pressure of work, mojo-loss, freak weather conditions, [insert applicable excuse/reason here] would not bring your challenge to an abrupt finish, unless that happened to be so late in the year that you would not have time to complete the challenge once you started riding again.

7. The following year, everyone who met their stated target can display the crescent moon '_Lunacy Challenge_' icon in their signature. Something like this:

View attachment 443792
View attachment 443792
Annual Lunacy 2019 (161 kms), 2020 (168 kms)

8. There are many ways of ‘gaming’ this challenge if all you want is a shiny, crescent moon in your signature. (Picking an easy target is the most obvious of those. Seeing how you’ve done in October and entering the challenge then by posting all your best rides is another.) *The spirit of the Lunacy Challenge, however, is to stretch yourself beyond whichever every-month-of-the-year challenge you can manage*, so your target should really be a distance which you are genuinely unlikely to complete in some or all of the winter months. This should be treated as an opportunity to choose a genuinely challenging target, avoid the hazards of winter, and enjoy a bit of support with it along the way.

Those are the guidelines. Stick as closely as you can to them, but this is supposed to be fun so tweak them to suit yourself. For example - If you only want to count single rides at the qualifying distance rather than daily totals, that is fine.

See you in the Chatzone!


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 1
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp 325m


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

Lunacy Target distance 100k
Qualifying rides so far: 1

01. Jan 104km / 720m elevation: Ostfildern, Tübingen, Nürtingen, Ostfildern.

Bikemap seems to be having issues saving the route so I'll upload that later, but there's a  description here.

Update, here's the map (start and finish _just _off the top, Bikemap original here:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2020)

Target distance 100 miles (no double counting with the imperial century challenge)

*1. January 11th 108.18 miles*
Leicester Syston, Sileby, Barrow, Keyworth, Cotgrave, Gonalston, Southwell, Caunton, Newark on Trent, Collingham, Spalford, Broadholme, Saxilby, South Carlton, Lincoln. (Then a ride from Leicester train station to home.)
https://www.strava.com/activities/3001907326 (Main ride only)






(2020 Centuries)


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

*2020 Target 200km*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jan 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 2
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jan 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *1*

Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.14km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.


----------



## Fiona R (9 Feb 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides:2*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 3
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
*3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m*
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Feb 2020)

Target distance 80 kms
29 February Risley, Lowton, Glazebury, Latchford,Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.1 kms


----------



## aferris2 (8 Mar 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 4
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
*4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.*
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Mar 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 3*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
*3: Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch*
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## lane (9 Mar 2020)

*2020 Target 100km
Qualifying Rides: 1

8th March 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399*


----------



## Bazzer (13 Mar 2020)

Target distance 80 kms
29 February Risley, Lowton, Glazebury, Latchford,Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.1 kms
13 March Risley, Culcheth, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Irlam, Worsley, Lane Head, Haughton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 85.4 kms


----------



## Fiona R (15 Mar 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 4*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
*4: Sat 14th March 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury*
3:* Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## lane (24 Mar 2020)

I won't be continuing this challenge this year sadly. Good luck to anyone who is still intending to continue. Roll on 2021 hope it's better.


----------



## aferris2 (27 Apr 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 5
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
*5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.*
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Apr 2020)

Target distance 80 kms
29 February Risley, Lowton, Glazebury, Latchford,Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.1 kms
13 March Risley, Culcheth, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Irlam, Worsley, Lane Head, Haughton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 85.4 kms
25 April Loop of: Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (twice), then a single loop repeated later in the day with a loop of Croft. 81kms.


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *3*

Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.39km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.
Feb 5th: Drift to the West *202.74km.* Gloucester - Bromyard - Tenbury - Yarpole - Bosbury - - Castlemorton Common - Gloucester
Mar 6th: Cholesterol Catastrophe *200.97.* Gloucester - Around Bredon Hill - Taynton Loop - Leigh Sinton Loop - Gloucester


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2020)

My fifth attempt at the Imperial Century Challenge has come to a crashing halt due to covid-19 restrictions so here I am as I still want to complete.

Target distance 100 miles

*20 January 2020:* A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire on winter tyres. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Morton, Ball, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke-on-Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover & home. Ride Report. 102.39 miles. 11.5mph moving average.

*3 February 2020:* Another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, The Wood, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Perthy, Ellesmere, Lee, Colemere, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover, Lyth Hill & home.  Ride Report. 102.28 miles. 12.3 mph average

*16 March 2020: *To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen Y Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, two laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Pen Y Bont Fawr, return along Tanat Valley to Llynclys, The Wood, Llwyn Y Go, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and home via Shrewsbury. Ride Report. 103.50 miles. 12.1 mph average.

*2 June 2020*: Linking three local loops to make a century. Home, Condover, Exford's Green, Lea Cross, Nox, Shoothill, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Willcott, Little Ness, Baschurch, Yeaton, Walford Heath, Merrington, Hadnall, Haughton, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet crossroads, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Hollyhurst, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cound Stank, Berrington (via A458), Kingstreet crossroads, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet crossroads, Condover and home. Ride Report. 103.34 miles. 13.9 mph average.

*22 June 2020:* An anti clockwise loop around mid & north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Shawbury, Wem, Lowe, Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, NCN route to Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exford's Green, Hunger Hill, Condover and home. Ride Report. 101.37 miles 13.9 mph average

*12 July 2020:* Two orbits around Shrewsbury: Condover, Exford's Green, Arscott, Nox, Ford, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Wilcott, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Plex, Hadnall, Haughton, Rodington Heath, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Melverley, Wilcott, Great Ness, Yeaton, Merrington, Plex, Hadnall, Upton Magna, Atcham, Condover and home.  Ride report. 106.74 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*24 August 2020*. A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Ellerdine Heath, Heath Lanes, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report. 104.31 at 14.6 mph average.

*5 September 2020.* Yet another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Gonsall, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Ellerdine Heath, Heath Lanes, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  105.51 miles at 13.9 mph average.

*27 September 2020:* And another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Gonsall, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Breaden Heath, Bettisfield, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Ercall Mill Bridge, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home Ride Report. 106miles at 13.8 mph average

*11 October 2020: * To Llyn Efyrnwy and back again. Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Maesbrook, Waen Wen, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen Y Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, round the lake as far as the closure on both sides., Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Pen Y Bont Fawr, back along Tanat Valley to Llynclys, Waen Wen, Llywntidmon Hall, The Royal Hill, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Shrewsbury and home. Ride Report. 102.52 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*18 October 2020: * An anti clockwise loop around mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Ercall Mill Bridge, Poynton Green, Walton, Heath Lanes, Ellerdine Heath, Eaton Upon Tern, Child's Ercall, Mill Green, Goldstone Common, Cheswardine, Old Springs, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Dobson's Bridge, Northwood, Lyneal, Whitemere, Lee, Bagley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 105.53 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*7 November 2020:* A Lockdown Loop staying within 12 miles radius of home. Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Hughley, Old Springs, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Ercall Mill Bridge, Roden, Poynton Green, Ebury Wood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Merrington, Yeaton, Baschurch, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Argoed, Melverley, Royal Hill, Pentre, Great Ness, Nib Heath, Yeaton, Merrington, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Drury Lane, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 107.92 miles at 12.2 mph average.

*22 November 2020:* A repeat of the lockdown loop with some variations. Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Hughley, Old Springs, Cressage, Wroxeter, Walcot, Withington, Roden, Poynton Green, Ebury Wood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley, Argoed Kinnerley, Edgerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Nib Heath, Yeaton, Merrington, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Drury Lane, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 109.21 miles at 12.5 mph average.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2020)

Target distance 100 km.
Qualifying rides so far: 1

*8th January: 101 km* - Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd via Read, Spring Wood, Whalley... Loop - Mitton, north side of Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington, Bashall Town, Mitton, Whalley... then back along the morning's outward route.


----------



## Aravis (11 May 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *4*

Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.39km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.
Feb 5th: Drift to the West *202.74km.* Gloucester - Bromyard - Tenbury - Yarpole - Bosbury - - Castlemorton Common - Gloucester
Mar 6th: Cholesterol Catastrophe *200.97km.* Gloucester - Around Bredon Hill - Taynton Loop - Leigh Sinton Loop - Gloucester
May 9th: Raising a Ripple *200.42km.* Double interlocking loops around Bredon Hill.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2020)

Target distance 100 miles (no double counting with the imperial century challenge)

*1. January 11th 108.18 miles*
Leicester Syston, Sileby, Barrow, Keyworth, Cotgrave, Gonalston, Southwell, Caunton, Newark on Trent, Collingham, Spalford, Broadholme, Saxilby, South Carlton, Lincoln. (Then a ride from Leicester train station to home.)
https://www.strava.com/activities/3001907326 (Main ride only)

*2. May 16th 100.71 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3459690132

*2. May 20th 101.22 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3482135154







(2020 Centuries)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2020)

Target distance 100 miles (no double counting with the imperial century challenge)

*1. January 11th 108.18 miles*
Leicester Syston, Sileby, Barrow, Keyworth, Cotgrave, Gonalston, Southwell, Caunton, Newark on Trent, Collingham, Spalford, Broadholme, Saxilby, South Carlton, Lincoln. (Then a ride from Leicester train station to home.)
https://www.strava.com/activities/3001907326 (Main ride only)

*2. May 16th 100.71 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3459690132

*3. May 20th 101.22 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3482135154 

*4. May 25th 100.31 miles*
Leicester, Earl Shilton, Stoke Golding, Polesworth, Tamworth, Whittington, Walton on Trent, Burton on Trent, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3508813479


----------



## Bazzer (30 May 2020)

Target distance 80 kms
29 February Risley, Lowton, Glazebury, Latchford,Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.1 kms
13 March Risley, Culcheth, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Irlam, Worsley, Lane Head, Haughton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 85.4 kms
25 April Loop of: Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (twice), then a single loop repeated later in the day with a loop of Croft. 81kms.
28 May Risley, Culcheth, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Lane Head, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.5kms


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *1

1*. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jun 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *2

2*. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 6
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
*6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m*
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## steverob (20 Jun 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles (eventually decided after much humming and hawing over this)
*Today's ride:* 53.22 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/3643459115 - Stayed mainly on the flat lands to the west of Aylesbury; used the tailwind whenever I had one to do some pseudo TT-like efforts, but most of the ride was done at quite a gentle pace.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy*
2. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything


----------



## Bazzer (20 Jun 2020)

Target distance 80 kms
29 February Risley, Lowton, Glazebury, Latchford,Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.1 kms
13 March Risley, Culcheth, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton, Warburton, Irlam, Worsley, Lane Head, Haughton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 85.4 kms
25 April Loop of: Risley, Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (twice), then a single loop repeated later in the day with a loop of Croft. 81kms.
28 May Risley, Culcheth, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Lane Head, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 80.5kms
20 June Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, High Legh, Tatton, Warburton, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lane Head, Winwick, Croft, home, 81 kms


----------



## Fiona R (22 Jun 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 5*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
4: *Sat 14th March 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax *Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury
3:* Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch
*5: Sun 21st Jun 204km 1983m North South Divide - don’t hustle me Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Alveston-Berkeley-Stinchcombe-North Nibley-Wotton under Edge-Tytherington-Almondsbury-Clifton/Bristol-Failand-Long Ashton-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Backwell-Home*
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jun 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *3

3*. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jun 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *4*

3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
*4.* June 25th - 154km / 3,030m *(Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)*
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 7
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
*7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. *
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jul 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 1

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Jul 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *5*

3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
*5.* July 6th - 161km / 2,890m* (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)*
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jul 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides: *6

6.* July 9th 162km / 2,600m* (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)*
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## steverob (11 Jul 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles (eventually decided after much humming and hawing over this)
*Today's ride:* 52.54 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/3746378943 - Resuming VeloViewer tile hunting after a long absence. Climbed Kingston Hill, continued down into Marlow for the first time on a bike, then back up/down/up through Wycombe, before heading home.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
*2. 52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe*
3. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jul 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 2

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
*2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jul 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 4

Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, rystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 8
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
*8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.*
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Aravis (15 Jul 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *7*

4. Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.39km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.
2. Feb 5th: Drift to the West *202.74km.* Gloucester - Bromyard - Tenbury - Yarpole - Bosbury - - Castlemorton Common - Gloucester
6. Mar 6th: Cholesterol Catastrophe *200.97km.* Gloucester - Around Bredon Hill - Taynton Loop - Leigh Sinton Loop - Gloucester
7. May 9th: Raising a Ripple *200.42km.* Double interlocking loops around Bredon Hill.
3. May 20th: Day of Contrasts *201.70km.* A lockdown-compliant three-cornered hat in Gloucestershire and Herefordshire.
1. June 9th: Totally Gross *232.16km.* A conventional circuit this time with no crossovers, but a couple of large "inlets".
5. July 2nd: The One with the Very Heavy Rain *201.30km.* Venturing further to Worcester. Again a large inlet.


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Jul 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 3

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
*3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km:* Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Jul 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 4

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
*4. 18 July 2020, 96.70km*: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – Boisgervilly – St Uniac – la Chapelle du Lou – Landujan – Médréac – le Crouais – St Méen-le-Grand – Illifaut – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Jul 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 7*

6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
*7.* July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m *(Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)*
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2020)

Target distance 100 miles (no double counting with the imperial century challenge)

*1. January 11th 108.18 miles*
Leicester Syston, Sileby, Barrow, Keyworth, Cotgrave, Gonalston, Southwell, Caunton, Newark on Trent, Collingham, Spalford, Broadholme, Saxilby, South Carlton, Lincoln. (Then a ride from Leicester train station to home.)
https://www.strava.com/activities/3001907326 (Main ride only)

*2. May 16th 100.71 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3459690132

*3. May 20th 101.22 miles*
Leicester, Market Bosworth, Snarestone, Netherseal, Walton on Tent, Yoxall, Newborough, Hatton, Hilton, Willington, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3482135154 

*4. May 25th 100.31 miles*
Leicester, Earl Shilton, Stoke Golding, Polesworth, Tamworth, Whittington, Walton on Trent, Burton on Trent, Weston Trent, Ashton on Trent, Kegworth, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Cossington, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3508813479 

*5. June 26th 102.18 miles*
Leicester, Leamington Spa, Warwick, Henley in Arden, Solihull, Meriden, Filongley, Bulkington, Wolvey, Stoney Stanton, Narborouh, Leicester
https://www.strava.com/activities/3814353847


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 56.89 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/3815841024 - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts as far as Rickmansworth and back, accompanied by the sound of loudly squealing brakes.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts*
2. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
3*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
4. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jul 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 5

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
*5. 29 July 2020, 110.77km: *Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert (Bel Air) .. and return
4. 18 July 2020, 96.70km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – Boisgervilly – St Uniac – la Chapelle du Lou – Landujan – Médréac – le Crouais – St Méen-le-Grand – Illifaut – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 8

8. *July 30th - 166km / 2,800m *(Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)*
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 5

Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
*2 Aug 120.1 km 2,133 m SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Crowborough, Hadley Down, Crowborough, Hever, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.*
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, Crystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 50.08 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/3854362048 - Extended loop around town got me to 40 miles, so added on a smaller meandering loop within town to just scrape me past the 50 mile target.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
2. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
3*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
4. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
*5. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop*


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Aug 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 9*

8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
*9. *August 7th - 150km / 2,360m *(Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)*


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Aug 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 10*

8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
*10*. August 14th - 162km / 3,100m *(Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Stone Rigg Outrake)*
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
9. August 7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 9
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.
*9. 20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island.*
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Aug 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 11

11.* Aug 20th - 178km / 3,200m* (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Soulby, Kendal, Wrayton)*
8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
10. August 14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Stone Rigg Outrake)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
9. August 7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 6

Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
2 Aug _120.1 km 2,133 m _SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Crowborough, Hadley Down, Crowborough, Hever, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
*22nd Aug 117.1 km 2,048m. SE4, Crystal Palace, Westerham, Edenbridge, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.*
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, Crystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Aug 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 12*

11. Aug 20th - 178km / 3,200m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Soulby, Kendal, Wrayton)
8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
10. August 14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Stone Rigg Outrake)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
*12. *August 24th - 152km / 3,200m *(Bowland bird of prey)*
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
9. August 7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Aug 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 6

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
5. 29 July 2020, 110.77km: Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert (Bel Air) .. and return
*6. 24 August 2020, 103.51km: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – l’Escaromel – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – St Launeuc – St Vran – Laurenan – Plémet – la Trinité Porhoët – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
4. 18 July 2020, 96.70km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – Boisgervilly – St Uniac – la Chapelle du Lou – Landujan – Médréac – le Crouais – St Méen-le-Grand – Illifaut – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## lazybloke (29 Aug 2020)

A late start to my 2020 lunacy challenge!
Target distance was 60km (I think , it was a long time ago!); Qualifying rides: 1 

1. 29/08/2020, 61.37km : Home - Oakwood Hill - Home - with a few circuitous bits added to drive up the distance


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 Aug 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 13 - Completed*

11. Aug 20th - 178km / 3,200m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Soulby, Kendal, Wrayton)
8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
10. August 14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Stone Rigg Outrake)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
*13.* Aug 31st - 161km / 3,100m *(Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)*
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
12. August 24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
9. August 7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Sep 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 7

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
5. 29 July 2020, 110.77km: Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert (Bel Air) .. and return
6. 24 August 2020, 103.51km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – l’Escaromel – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – St Launeuc – St Vran – Laurenan – Plémet – la Trinité Porhoët – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
4. 18 July 2020, 96.70km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – Boisgervilly – St Uniac – la Chapelle du Lou – Landujan – Médréac – le Crouais – St Méen-le-Grand – Illifaut – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
*7. 4 September 2020, 94.67km*: Home – Evriguet – la Croix de l’Iff – Mohon –les Forges – Cadoret – Josselin – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Sep 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 7

Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
2 Aug _120.1 km 2,133 m _SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Crowborough, Hadley Down, Crowborough, Hever, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
22nd Aug _117.1 km 2,048m_. SE4, Crystal Palace, Westerham, Edenbridge, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
*5th Sept. 104km 1995m. SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La , Toys Hill, Carter's Hill, Vigo Hill, Cotman's Ash, Eynsford.*
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, Crystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2020)

Two done now, thanks to Stuaff"s round the coast ride for 2020.

Target distance was 60km.

2. 05/09/2030, 96 km : Fishbourne ~ Ventnor - Niton - Freshwater - Carisbrook - Fishbourne. Plus a few extra km getting home thanks to engineering works. 
1. 29/08/2020, 61.37km : Home - Oakwood Hill - Home - with a few circuitous bits added to drive up the distance


----------



## lazybloke (13 Sep 2020)

Another one done; in date order:
1. 29/08/2020, 61.37km : Home - Oakwood Hill - Home - with a few circuitous bits added to drive up the distance
2. 05/09/2020, 96 km : Fishbourne ~ Ventnor - Niton - Freshwater - Carisbrook - Fishbourne. Plus a few extra km getting home thanks to engineering works.
3. 13/09/2020, 61.7km : A pre-dawn ride from Home - Clapham - Home


----------



## lazybloke (14 Sep 2020)

Squeezed in another one today. 
4. 14/09/2020. 62 km : Home - Esher - Teddington - Twickenham - Richmond Park - Kingston - Esher - Home


----------



## Tribansman (15 Sep 2020)

Target distance: 100 miles
Qualifying rides: 13 (completed)
All rides started from Letchworth Garden City

7th. 20 Jun - Summer solstice weekend double century to Stratford upon Avon,
*201 miles, 8,855ft, 13:55, 14.5mph*

10th. 1 Aug - Boudicca's Revenge 200 (perm) Audax and to and from start - Great Dunmow to Chatteris and back 
*159 miles, 6,528ft, 09:54, 16mph*

13th. 13 Sept - Tour through the fens and North Norfolk (train home) - Huntingdon, King's Lynn, Attleborough 
*152 miles, 3,572ft, 09:09, 16.6mph*

5th. 16 May - Tour de Bucks (and some off road trails in the Chilterns)
*151 miles, 7,635ft, 09:56, 15.2mph*

11th. 30 Aug - Herts 100 sportive (and to and from start) - Brookmans Park, Bishop's Stortford, Hatfield
*128 miles, 7,598ft, 08:23, 15.3mph*

1st. 22 Feb - Norwich century - 50mph+ winds - through Essex, Suffolk and swung up to Norwich
*127.5 miles, 6,522ft, 07:54, 16.1mph*

12th. 11 Sept - Herts, Cambs, Essex, to edge of Epping Forest
*108.5 miles, 4,032ft, 06:55, 15.7mph*

6th. 16 Jun - Veloviewer squarebagging century over to Buckinghamshire
*107 miles, 4,809ft, 07:07, 15.1mph*

3rd. 31 Mar - Lockdown century - 2x local loops around Shefford, Barton le Clay, Stevenage
*104 miles, 4,321ft, 06:38, 15.7mph*

2nd. 21 Mar - Two-loop century - over to Royston then around Milton Keynes
*104 miles, 3,871ft, 06:35, 15.8mph*

8th. 14 Jul - To the fens and back
*102.5 miles, 3,179ft, 06:21, 16.1mph*

9th. 18 Jul - Flat century to Alconbury, St Ives and back
*102.5 miles, 3,196ft, 06:22, 16.1mph*

4th. 25 Apr - 2nd Lockdown loop century up to Tempsford and back
*102miles, 2,835ft, 06:10, 16.6mph*


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Sep 2020)

Target distance 84km

Qualifying rides so far : 8

1. 3 July 2020, 125.69km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert – Malestroit – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home
5. 29 July 2020, 110.77km: Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Questembert (Bel Air) .. and return
6. 24 August 2020, 103.51km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – l’Escaromel – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – St Launeuc – St Vran – Laurenan – Plémet – la Trinité Porhoët – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
4. 18 July 2020, 96.70km: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – Boisgervilly – St Uniac – la Chapelle du Lou – Landujan – Médréac – le Crouais – St Méen-le-Grand – Illifaut – la Riaye – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
3. 16 July 2020, 95.68km: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – l’écluse de Griffet – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home
7. 4 September 2020, 94.67km: Home – Evriguet – la Croix de l’Iff – Mohon –les Forges – Cadoret – Josselin – le Pont des Deux Rivières – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Home
*8. 16 September 2020, 92.43km*: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Loscouët-sur-Meu – l’Escaromel – Plumaugat – Broons – Eréac – St Launeuc – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home
2. 11 July 2020, 87.22km*: *Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – St Onen-la-Chapelle – St Méen-le-Grand – Plumaugat – Broons – Lanrelas – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Ville Jallu – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *9*

5. Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.39km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.
2. Feb 5th: Drift to the West *202.74km.* Gloucester - Bromyard - Tenbury - Yarpole - Bosbury - - Castlemorton Common - Gloucester
8. Mar 6th: Cholesterol Catastrophe *200.97km.* Gloucester - Around Bredon Hill - Taynton Loop - Leigh Sinton Loop - Gloucester
9. May 9th: Raising a Ripple *200.42km.* Double interlocking loops around Bredon Hill.
3. May 20th: Day of Contrasts *201.70km.* A lockdown-compliant three-cornered hat in Gloucestershire and Herefordshire.
1. June 9th: Totally Gross *232.16km.* A conventional circuit this time with no crossovers, but a couple of large "inlets".
7. July 2nd: The One with the Very Heavy Rain *201.30km.* Venturing further to Worcester. Again a large inlet.
4. August 3rd: Skip's Century of Centuries *201.57km.* Another artistic lockdown outing, same formula.
6. September 16th: Sand and Shingles *201.31km.* Gloucester to Bridgwater, curly-wurly style


----------



## lazybloke (19 Sep 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Squeezed in another one today.
> 4. 14/09/2020. 62 km : Home - Esher - Teddington - Twickenham - Richmond Park - Kingston - Esher - Home


And another:

5. 19/09/2030. 67.5 km : Home - Lower Ashstead - Epsom Downs - Coulsdon - Farthing Downs - Reigate - Dorking - Home


----------



## aferris2 (20 Sep 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 10
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
*10. 20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m.*
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.
9. 20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island.
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## steverob (20 Sep 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 51.40 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4087687310 - Got bike back from a month at local bike shop, then did one lap of my standard 50km loop, then added on a second slightly more truncated version to make up the distance.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
2. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
3*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
4. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
*5. 51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS*
6. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## lazybloke (21 Sep 2020)

62 km today, which i think is my 6th qualifying ride:
Home - Hersham - Walton on Thames - Hampton Court - Twickenham - Kingston upon Thames - Esher - Home


----------



## Fiona R (22 Sep 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 6*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
4: *Sat 14th March 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax *Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury
3:* Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch
*5: Sun 21st Jun 204km 1983m North South Divide - don’t hustle me *Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Alveston-Berkeley-Stinchcombe-North Nibley-Wotton under Edge-Tytherington-Almondsbury-Clifton/Bristol-Failand-Long Ashton-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Backwell-Home
*6: Sat 19th Sept 202km 759km Boot Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Puxton-Sand Bay-WSM-Brent Knoll-Mark-Glastonbury-Westhay-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-WSM-Puxton-Sandford-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home*
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Sep 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 8

Rides in order of metres of ascent.
Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
2 Aug _120.1 km 2,133 m _SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Crowborough, Hadley Down, Crowborough, Hever, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
22nd Aug _117.1 km 2,048m_. SE4, Crystal Palace, Westerham, Edenbridge, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
5th Sept. _104km 1995m._ SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La , Toys Hill, Carter's Hill, Vigo Hill, Cotman's Ash, Eynsford.
*26 Sept. 100.7 km 1936m SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La, Toys Hill, Yorks Hilll, Crockham Hill, White Lane, SE4*
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, Crystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## steverob (27 Sep 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 54.49 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4119580488 - Went for a long-overdue exploration ride of Buckingham, a town I rarely ride up to or even through. Hellish headwind for outbound ride; winter clothing made its first appearance.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
*2. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind*
3. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
4*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
5. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
6*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
7. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Sep 2020)

Target distance: *150*km
Qualifying rides:* 14 - Completed*

11. Aug 20th - 178km / 3,200m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Soulby, Kendal, Wrayton)
8. July 30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
6. July 9th 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
3. June 23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
10. August 14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan Hill, Stone Rigg Outrake)
5. July 6th - 161km / 2,890m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough of Bowland, Bowland Knotts)
13*.* Aug 31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
4. June 25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Orton, Kendal, Burton)
2. June 15th - 153km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
12. August 24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
7. July 22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
1. June 9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
*14. *Sept 27th - 150km / 2,650m *(Grayrigg, Tebay, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. August 7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Grange, Beetham, Trough of B., Rathmell)


----------



## Aravis (30 Sep 2020)

Target distance: *200km*
Qualifying rides: *10*

6. Jan 22nd: Wiping my Glasses* 201.39km. *Gloucester - Evesham - Edgehill - Gayton - Broadway.
2. Feb 5th: Drift to the West *202.74km.* Gloucester - Bromyard - Tenbury - Yarpole - Bosbury - - Castlemorton Common - Gloucester
9. Mar 6th: Cholesterol Catastrophe *200.97km.* Gloucester - Around Bredon Hill - Taynton Loop - Leigh Sinton Loop - Gloucester
10. May 9th: Raising a Ripple *200.42km.* Double interlocking loops around Bredon Hill.
3. May 20th: Day of Contrasts *201.70km.* A lockdown-compliant three-cornered hat in Gloucestershire and Herefordshire.
1. June 9th: Totally Gross *232.16km.* A conventional circuit this time with no crossovers, but a couple of large "inlets".
8. July 2nd: The One with the Very Heavy Rain *201.30km.* Venturing further to Worcester. Again a large inlet.
5. August 3rd: Skip's Century of Centuries *201.57km.* Another artistic lockdown outing, same formula.
7. September 16th: Sand and Shingles *201.31km.* Gloucester to Bridgwater, curly-wurly style.
4. September 29th: How much more can I take... *201.69km.* Flattened oval up to Warwickshire and back.


----------



## aferris2 (9 Oct 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 11
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
10. 20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m.
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.
*11.* *09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m.*
9. 20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island.
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Oct 2020)

*Target distance* 100km (with at least 1,500m)
*Rides so far* 9

Rides in order of metres of ascent.
Feb 2nd _161.5 km 2,517_ m SE4, Toys Hill, Hollingbourne Hill, Birling Hill, Swanley
Jan 4th _170.2 km 2,235 m_ SE4, Ashdown Forest, Lingfield, Outwood, Hayes
2 Aug _120.1 km 2,133 m _SE4, Downe, Ide Hill, Crowborough, Hadley Down, Crowborough, Hever, Toys Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
13th Jun _123.5 km 2,125 m _All climbs up the N Downs ridge: Gangers, Tandridge, Chalkpit, Titsey, Clarkes, White La, Hogtrough, Brasted, Sundridge, Starhill
22nd Aug _117.1 km 2,048m_. SE4, Crystal Palace, Westerham, Edenbridge, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough, Hayes.
5th Sept. _104km 1995m._ SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La , Toys Hill, Carter's Hill, Vigo Hill, Cotman's Ash, Eynsford.
26 Sept. _100.7 km 1936m_ SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La, Toys Hill, Yorks Hilll, Crockham Hill, White Lane, SE4
*10 Oct. 100.5 km 1888m SE4, Crystal Palace, Saltbox Hill, Chart La, Toys Hill, Yorks Hill, Four Elms, Chartwell, Hogtrough Hill, SE4*
11th Jul _101.2 km 1,720 m _SE4, Crystal Palace, Succombs Hill, Toys Hill, SE4


----------



## steverob (11 Oct 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 50.45 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4181331215 - A meandering route through the south-western villages of Aylesbury Vale before returning back via my now traditional Bicester Road avoidance route (cause the A41 is direct but very busy).
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
2. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
3. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
4*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
5. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
6*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
*7. 50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages*
8. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## steverob (15 Oct 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 62.36 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4198985452 (main ride) and https://www.strava.com/activities/4198754954 (back from station) - Rode into London to finally join up my VeloViewer tile clusters, then got train home. Also threw in a climb up Swains Lane just because I could.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane*
2. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
3. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
4. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
5*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
6. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
7*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
8*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
9. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## Fiona R (18 Oct 2020)

*2020 Target 200km
Qualifying Rides: 7*
1: *Sat 11th Jan 225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley
4: *Sat 14th March 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax *Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury
3:* Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch
*7: Sat 17th Oct 212km 1736m Porky 🐷 solo DIY200 to The Feed Station Home-Chew Stoke-Radstock-Charlton-Wells-Glastonbury-Merriott-Hambridge-High Ham-Westhay-Loxton-Winscombe-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home*
5:* Sun 21st Jun 204km 1983m North South Divide - don’t hustle me *Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Alveston-Berkeley-Stinchcombe-North Nibley-Wotton under Edge-Tytherington-Almondsbury-Clifton/Bristol-Failand-Long Ashton-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Backwell-Home
6: *Sat 19th Sept 202km 759km Boot *Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Puxton-Sand Bay-WSM-Brent Knoll-Mark-Glastonbury-Westhay-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-WSM-Puxton-Sandford-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home
2: *Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home


----------



## steverob (19 Oct 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 56.71 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4215788654 - A trip to, in, around and back from Bicester. A very easy ride; flat, dry, little wind - perfect for me in other words!
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane
2. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
*3. 56.71 miles - 19th October - Easy ride out to Bicester, around and back*
4. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
5. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
6*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
7. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
8*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
9*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
10. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## steverob (25 Oct 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 51.01 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4241884824 - Rounding out my two weeks off work with another 50 miler. A couple of flooded roads to traverse plus a detour due to the A40 being closed, but a nice tailwind home saw a good speed boost.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane
2. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
3. 56.71 miles - 19th October - Easy ride out to Bicester, around and back
4. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
5. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
6*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
7. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
8*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
*9. 51.01 miles - 25th October - Flooded roads and detours before return to work*
10*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
11. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## aferris2 (4 Nov 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 12
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
12. *09 Nov 80.68 km Strava. South Hanningfield, Danbury, Boreham, the Walthams, Ingatesone, 565m.*
10. 20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m.
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.
11. 09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m.
9. 20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island.
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------



## steverob (7 Nov 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles
*Today's ride:* 62.42 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4302607406 - An accidental metric century; meandered around Aylesbury for an hour, then planned to do one of my standard 50km+ routes, but a closed road meant adding on 10 extra unplanned miles to detour.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
*1. 62.42 miles - 7th November - Road closure turned imperial half into metric century*
2. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane
3. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
4. 56.71 miles - 19th October - Easy ride out to Bicester, around and back
5. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
6. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
7*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
8. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
9*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
10. 51.01 miles - 25th October - Flooded roads and detours before return to work
11*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
12. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## steverob (21 Nov 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles - *COMPLETED
Today's ride:* 55.45 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4369578859 - Trip out to the fringes of Oxfordshire, specifically to tackle one road in the middle of nowhere that I particularly enjoy cycling! Wind at my back all the way home.
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 62.42 miles - 7th November - Road closure turned imperial half into metric century
2. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane
3. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
4. 56.71 miles - 19th October - Easy ride out to Bicester, around and back
*5. 55.45 miles - 21st November - Oxfordshire trip just for a single (enjoyable) road*
6. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
7. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
8*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
9. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
10*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
11. 51.01 miles - 25th October - Flooded roads and detours before return to work
12*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
13. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2020)

I got my thirteenth qualifying ride done yesterday so here is an update of the year's riding:

Target distance 100 miles. Minimum achieved: 101.37 miles. Longest 109.21 miles

*20 January 2020:* A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire on winter tyres. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Morton, Ball, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke-on-Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover & home. Ride Report. 102.39 miles. 11.5mph moving average.

*3 February 2020:* Another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, The Wood, Maesbury, Oswestry, Gobowen, Perthy, Ellesmere, Lee, Colemere, Northwood, Whixall, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover, Lyth Hill & home.  Ride Report. 102.28 miles. 12.3 mph average

*16 March 2020: *To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen Y Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, two laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Pen Y Bont Fawr, return along Tanat Valley to Llynclys, The Wood, Llwyn Y Go, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and home via Shrewsbury. Ride Report. 103.50 miles. 12.1 mph average.

*2 June 2020*: Linking three local loops to make a century. Home, Condover, Exford's Green, Lea Cross, Nox, Shoothill, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Willcott, Little Ness, Baschurch, Yeaton, Walford Heath, Merrington, Hadnall, Haughton, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet crossroads, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Hollyhurst, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Harley (almost), Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cound Stank, Berrington (via A458), Kingstreet crossroads, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet crossroads, Condover and home. Ride Report. 103.34 miles. 13.9 mph average.

*22 June 2020:* An anti clockwise loop around mid & north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington, Rodington Heath, Roden, Shawbury, Wem, Lowe, Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, NCN route to Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exford's Green, Hunger Hill, Condover and home. Ride Report. 101.37 miles 13.9 mph average

*12 July 2020:* Two orbits around Shrewsbury: Condover, Exford's Green, Arscott, Nox, Ford, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Wilcott, Great Ness, Baschurch, Fenemere, Myddle, Harmer Hill, Plex, Hadnall, Haughton, Rodington Heath, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Bulthy, Melverley, Wilcott, Great Ness, Yeaton, Merrington, Plex, Hadnall, Upton Magna, Atcham, Condover and home.  Ride report. 106.74 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*24 August 2020*. A clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Ellerdine Heath, Heath Lanes, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report. 104.31 at 14.6 mph average.

*5 September 2020.* Yet another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Gonsall, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Ellerdine Heath, Heath Lanes, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report.  105.51 miles at 13.9 mph average.

*27 September 2020:* And another clockwise loop round the north of Shropshire. Condover, Gonsall, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Morton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere. Coptiviney, Breaden Heath, Bettisfield, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow. Longford, Market Drayton, Sutton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton upon Tern, Cold Hatton, Walton, Poynton Green, Roden, Ercall Mill Bridge, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home Ride Report. 106miles at 13.8 mph average

*11 October 2020: * To Llyn Efyrnwy and back again. Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Maesbrook, Waen Wen, Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley to Pen Y Bont Fawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, round the lake as far as the closure on both sides., Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Pen Y Bont Fawr, back along Tanat Valley to Llynclys, Waen Wen, Llywntidmon Hall, The Royal Hill, Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, Shrewsbury and home. Ride Report. 102.52 miles at 13.1 mph average.

*18 October 2020: * An anti clockwise loop around mid and north Shropshire. Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Ercall Mill Bridge, Poynton Green, Walton, Heath Lanes, Ellerdine Heath, Eaton Upon Tern, Child's Ercall, Mill Green, Goldstone Common, Cheswardine, Old Springs, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Dobson's Bridge, Northwood, Lyneal, Whitemere, Lee, Bagley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 105.53 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*7 November 2020:* A Lockdown Loop staying within 12 miles radius of home. Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Hughley, Old Springs, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Ercall Mill Bridge, Roden, Poynton Green, Ebury Wood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Merrington, Yeaton, Baschurch, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Argoed, Melverley, Royal Hill, Pentre, Great Ness, Nib Heath, Yeaton, Merrington, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Drury Lane, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 107.92 miles at 12.2 mph average.

*22 November 2020:* A repeat of the lockdown loop with some variations. Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Hughley, Old Springs, Cressage, Wroxeter, Walcot, Withington, Roden, Poynton Green, Ebury Wood, Astley, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley, Argoed Kinnerley, Edgerley, Pentre, Great Ness, Nib Heath, Yeaton, Merrington, Harmer Hill, Hadnall, Astley, Bings Heath, Poynton Green, Roden, Drury Lane, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 109.21 miles at 12.5 mph average.


----------



## steverob (29 Nov 2020)

*Target distance: *50 miles - *COMPLETED
Today's ride:* 53.44 miles - https://www.strava.com/activities/4408154812 - A very misty and by the end, muddy ride into the Chilterns, taking some new routes into Chesham and Hemel, plus going up some climbs I usually come down (and vice versa).
---------------------------
Rides in order of distance so far this year:
1. 62.42 miles - 7th November - Road closure turned imperial half into metric century
2. 62.36 miles - 15th October - London VeloViewer cluster trip, plus Swains Lane
3. 56.89 miles - 26th July - Undulating ride through the Chalfonts
4. 56.71 miles - 19th October - Easy ride out to Bicester, around and back
5. 55.45 miles - 21st November - Oxfordshire trip just for a single (enjoyable) road
6. 54.49 miles - 27th September - Exploring Buckingham with a horrible headwind
*7. 53.44 miles - 29th November - Misty, muddy and hilly out to Chesham and Hemel*
8. 53.22 miles - 20th June - Some tailwind assisted TT efforts, rest was flat and easy
9*. *52.54 miles - 11th July - Kingston Hill, first time to Marlow, back via Wycombe
10. 51.63 miles - 7th March - A rain threatened ride which never really amounted to anything
11*. *51.40 miles - 20th September - 50km standard lap, then shortened lap after bike back from LBS
12. 51.01 miles - 25th October - Flooded roads and detours before return to work
13*. *50.45 miles - 11th October - Meandered through SW Aylesbury Vale villages
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
14. 50.08 miles - 2nd August - Bigger loop around town, followed by smaller loop


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

Lunacy target distance 60 km
Qualifying rides so far: 13
1. 01 Jan 81.22 km. Strava. Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m.
12. 09 Nov 80.68 km Strava. South Hanningfield, Danbury, Boreham, the Walthams, Ingatesone, 565m.
10. 20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m.
7. 01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m.
8. 15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m.
11. 09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m.
9. 20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island.
5. 27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m.
3. 17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m
13. *02 Dec 61.05 km Strava Bicknacre, Danbury, Great Baddow, Galleywood, Margaretting, 454m.*
6. 17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m
4. 08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m.
2. 15 Jan 60.56 km Strava. Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m.


----------

